# Cylence dosage



## ksalvagno

What is the dosage for Cylence. Also do I want to part the hair and make sure it gets on the skin?

Also, what is the dosage for Pen G and long acting penicillin. In alpacas there is a difference in dosage for the two and I want to make sure I have the right dosage for both.


----------



## Goatherd

I found dosing instructions for both at:
http://fiascofarm.com/goats/medications.htm#penben


----------



## ksalvagno

Thanks. I see they have Penicillin on there but I didn't find anything for Cylence.


----------



## Goatherd

Here you go:

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/medications-2.htm

CyLence- Pour-on 



For treatment of: 
Controls horn flies, face flies, biting and sucking lice. 
Goat dose: Pour-on - Drip this along the goat's spine.  
1cc per 25 pounds 
For lice treatment, repeat in 3 weeks.   
To control flies, use once a month throughout the summer. 
Milk withholding time: none


----------

